# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Blind Amphibian That Buries Its Head In The Sand Is Named After Trump

## Frog News

*Yahoo News (USA) December 18th, 2018 11:59 PM: Blind Amphibian That Buries Its Head In The Sand Is Named After Trump*


A newly discovered blind amphibian that buries its head in the sand has joined


*Full Article*

----------


## Keva Orie

As a book lover, I feel myself specially connected with the library. Therefore, I love to visit writemypapers org for info and to attend every library program because these are a great source of information about worldwide books.

----------

